# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدور كتاب: الغرة في شرح اللمع لابن الدهان

## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صدر عن دار التدمرية كتاب
الغرة في شرح اللمع
من أول باب (إن وأخواتها) إى آخر باب العطف
لأبي محمد سعيد المبارك بن الدهان (569هـ)

مع دراسة لفكره النحوي

دراسة وتحقيق
د. فريد بن عبد العزيز الزامل السليم
عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم اللغة العربية وآدابها بجامعة القصيم

وصدر الكتاب في مجلدين
وجاءت الدراسة في 253 صفحة
وقسم التحقيق في 1133 صفحة
وهذه صورة لأصل العمل:




وهذه صورة لغلاف الكتاب:

----------


## النورهان

الروابط لا تعمل ، رجاء إصلاحها ، جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

الصور المرفقة للغلاف فقط.
وليست للكتاب كاملاً.

----------


## أبوالفتح ابن جني

هنا معلومات أكثر تفصيلا:

http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64405

----------


## أسطون

أيها الإخوة الأعزاء الكتاب على مكتبة المجلس هنا 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....928#post604928

----------

